
Spotify traded down 10% on first day, achieved $26.6B market cap - bitumen
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/03/spotify-traded-down-10-on-first-day-achieves-26-6-billion-market-cap/
======
jaweb
_" Some on Wall Street are puzzled as to why Spotify would want to go public
without raising money"_

I'm not sure it's that puzzling - they wanted liquidity, but don't need any
more cash so don't want to dilute the existing equity.

Also worth noting a stat lower down the article that's a different point of
view to the "down 10%" of the headline:

 _' $132 was used as a “reference point,” valuing the company at $23.5
billion. Since there was no IPO price, that demarcation is being used to say
that Spotify traded up about 13% on its first day.'_

Credit to them for doing something non-typical that fits what they needed. It
seems like it's gone according to plan so far.

------
anonu
Whether it traded up or down is a matter of perspective - are you comparing to
the opening price (~160) or the initial indicative price (~135)... not that it
matters to the guys at SPOT. Going public is a major feat in itself...

------
techsupporter
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16746680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16746680)

------
ssijak
"Buy the dip"

~~~
tarellel
The whole last 2 weeks has been a dip. I'm pondering if I should heavily
invest, before the summer seasons typical uptick due to massive consumer
spending.

